# SS Francoli



## etsah57 (May 10, 2007)

In 1868, James Duncan was working on the SS Francoli as a steam Engine Engineer. I am trying to find any information about this vessel, especially a picture. www.trasmeships.es has some info, but I am hoping that someone out there may have more/other info
Thanks


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

There is a little at http://uboat.net/wwi/ships_hit/2269.html


The web sit you gave has a couple of photographs http://www.trasmeships.es/35.html

Ray


----------

